# 187 CAT6A Outlets



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

No tray on a job this small so catenary wires and the client wanted velcro.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

chewy said:


> Hey guys Im on non govermant job that allows phones so I thought Id snap a few pics of a school administration block we have taking over since the electrical company that was originally doing it went bust on the last stage.
> 
> This pic is what we are having to do because during the last company not turning up the chippys kept building and affixed braceline gib (bracing drywall).


I'd hate to be the guy to come in later to add a receptical and not know about the framing!!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The timber running horizontally between the studs is what we call dwangs (just for clarification) and I believe the way we have run the cables is now illegal, I was told by a sparky a code change means we are now not allowed to run horizontally in a wall so will have look into that on Monday.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

This is the cabinet... Not sure how all that 6a is going to fit in it too well. Thinking of removing the back and putting tray down the wall to loom off of that into the RJ45 panels.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

347sparky said:


> I'd hate to be the guy to come in later to add a receptical and not know about the framing!!


SOP is to see if you can get down the wall before you cut a boxhole, if its 2x6s or 2x8s framing you can generally use extension bits to get down if you drill the first hole for your torch, second hole is for the drill and third hole you look into to make sure your drill is centered in the first dwang and if all goes to plan it keeps it in line all the way down. Im not confident enough to do it with 2x4s.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

We were told (in a one day cash grab Leviton certification course ), to space our velcro at random intervals (j-hooks too),to reduce harmonics. Is there anything to this?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

stuiec said:


> We were told (in a one day cash grab Leviton certification course ), to space our velcro at random intervals (j-hooks too),to reduce harmonics. Is there anything to this?


At a Commscope Systimax course we were told to leave the cables messy and not tie them if they were on basket tray.

Never heard anything like that in reference to the velcro, I usually cable tie anyway and always space the ties the length of the cable tie, so short thin cable ties are spaced closer than longer thick ones. We don't really use leviton anymore, our budget network gear is now the Schneider Actassi stuff, I'm not a fan of it, pay off from the boxes is crap, jacks have constant dis faults and just a pain in the arse.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

chewy said:


> This is the cabinet... Not sure how all that 6a is going to fit in it too well. Thinking of removing the back and putting tray down the wall to loom off of that into the RJ45 panels.


Sorry guys didn't see that photo was so sh!t.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hows this project going Chewy? any more pics?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

There was an incident with a school punk and my car so Im no longer at that school :laughing:


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

haha. ok. hope everyone was ok.....


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Yeah I just yelled at a kid for walking out in front of me when I was pulling out, nearly ran him over.


----------

